# Easy prints on Hoodies and transfer size



## Gardengirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello I have a hoodie order for a qty of 150. I plan on using T E Goof Proof. This the my first time for a job like this. Do you see any problems with my metod. Also my design has a baseball home plate as the biggest background image. What is the biggest size I can make the transfer and have it fit on a hoodie with out going on the pocket for all adult sizes. Standard hoodie used. Thanks for taking time to answer.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have any of the hoodies? If so, I would measure the open area of the smallest size and base the size of your image on that. So, if your order contains requests for hoodies from S - XL, I would size the image for the Smalls.


----------

